# Calix V3



## Rob Fisher

Calix V3 RTA - MTL to DL
http://www.byleo.eu/bl/en/calix-rta/220-calix-v3.html#

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Comrad Juju please give us your initial feelings on the Calix.


----------



## Comrad Juju

So I will start with this isn't a rta for everyone. But if you can build and have a bit of patience it really gives flavor for days that's unrivaled in my opinion with a slight restricted vape.

Bare bones 







Airflow is really smooth and looks close to the EVL. Will only be able to give a final confirmation when I receive my one on Monday.






The deck is probably my biggest pain as it's really in my opinion a pain to build on but when the build is in, it's in. Honestly after about 30min of struggling the rta was nearly chucked to the unused pile. Excuse the build as it isn't my best work but it works and as per my opening statement it produces flavor for days. The main problem is the deck screws and can't be changed. Deck screw on the left Goon and on the right Calix.






Build is a kidney punch 5x5 N80 square 7 wrap, 2.5 id at 0.4 ohm. Nice warm tasty vape at 30w






Final thoughts and personal opinions:


This RTA will be going into my rotation from today as it produces good clouds,not cloud comp Goon clouds but good clouds similar to the skyline. Flavor is currently unrivaled and in my opinion it beats the skyline by miles.

Price is about R2400 including Dhl shipping to your door. Thus quoting Grimm Green you might need your vape budget hands depending on your budget.

In my opinion it's a beautiful rta and I love the stainless around the glass. There is also a few different options available to purchase at £16.







Juice consumption is low/good as it's a 30w build I'm running. After 3 tanks I can't ask for more.

Best part, not a drop of juice leaking and it requires a standard amount of cotton. I also haven't experienced a single dry hit.

Machining is really good with smooth treads. If I really wanted to look for a problem on the machining it might be the sharp edges on the stainless glass surround that should have been rounded.

Hope this helps for anyone interested in one.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Many thanks for that @Comrad Juju! I must say the build worries me a bit but based on the reviews I fingered I really need to try this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Hi Rob.

The problem might be me. I'm used to doing standard low ohm builds on big decks, 24mm and up.

I have only ventured into the 22mm flavor game a few weeks ago when I got my skyline and the madness happened as the skyline was good but not perfect for me.

I had a look again in the early hours of this morning and the 5x5 wire might have been my problem as it's a lot less pliable than normal 24 gage wire.

Have a look on ecf as well as there's a entire thread on the Calix.

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/calix-v3.786625/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @Comrad Juju! The deck does look like a pain to build on which doesn't excite me much because I'm not a MacGyver type... the Skyline is an easy build but I will just take my time because I have a feeling it's gonna be worth it... I have checked out the ECF thread thanks. Just not sure how easy it will be for me to put in a 2.5 or 3mm Clapton into that baby! But I will give it a full go.

I just love this eternal search for the perfect vape. Right now for me it's the Exocet, Skyline, NarBa and Reaper and I'm hoping the Calix will be added to the team!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Comrad Juju! The deck does look like a pain to build on which doesn't excite me much because I'm not a MacGyver type... the Skyline is an easy build but I will just take my time because I have a feeling it's gonna be worth it... I have checked out the ECF thread thanks. Just not sure how easy it will be for me to put in a 2.5 or 3mm Clapton into that baby! But I will give it a full go.
> 
> I just love this eternal search for the perfect vape. Right now for me it's the Exocet, Skyline, NarBa and Reaper and I'm hoping the Calix will be added to the team!



The hunt for is probably the best part.

Don't get me wrong about the skyline. It will also stay in my daily rotation for now still need to fiddle with it. I currently have the same build in there or well identical to the Calix. Will do a cleanup this afternoon and put a clapton build in the skyline. 

The Calix deck might be a pain but it really works. A few guys on ecf raving about the new one and upgrading from the V2 to the V3. Making me think it might just be a learning curve as it's a different design deck to the standard two post decks most of us has gotten used to.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> The hunt for is probably the best part.



The hunt and then when you build and wick a new device and take those first puffs and you get that feeling that the tank is special... and then 3 days later you are still using the device and you know it's a Chicken Dinner for sure!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now it's almost time to try build on this funny deck!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The build was not easy... the juice flow control isn't too great... the draw it restricted lung and I'm sure MTL would work... airflow ring is too loose... but the flavour is really good... more as I play with it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the comprehensive overview and your thoughts @Comrad Juju 
Most helpful
Enjoy the vape!

@Rob Fisher , congrats on getting the coil in there. It looks great!
This tank is now on the "oh boy another one to watch" list
Hehe


----------



## Comrad Juju

never considered taking the leads over the top.

Now I need to try claptons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> never considered taking the leads over the top.
> 
> Now I need to try claptons.



I watched a YouTube video and the indian guy did it that way... so I did it that way... I can't take the credit @Comrad Juju! 

My juice flow has finally loosened up and is A-OK now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

